# This is 14er Genetics, Boulder CO



## homebrew420 (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome this is the master list of seeds we have created overt thelast few years. All of which are available in CO. Though at the time of me posting this the REC side is awaiting an opening date, September-ish?. However if you are a REC consumer i am sure there will be a way for you to obtain these wonderfully diverse seeds.
We strive to provide a description of seeds in which the consumer gets what they are told they are getting. We try to run test rounds of most our seeds before sale, however wit hthe large numbers and extensive hybrids listed, it is difficult to do them all. We here at 14er Genetics are working everyday to bring you the best hybrids and very soon some of our flagship varieties sold on or MED and soon to be REC shelf. We know quality and want you to know it as well. Come visit us, or check us out on facebook.

I will post the tested flowers as they come down the list will be added to accordingly. Happy to answer any questions about lineage and or further breeding traits.
The List...

Seed List



Udated: July 3

--

Tahoe hybrids: he imparts a GREAT deal of vigor to all he touches, and has shown to impart larger flowers for most/all hybrids tested, flavors range from very little change to imparting heavy tahoe OG flavor.


Pak-PCk, Pakistani Citral Kush,

Grape Ape, The GAT, large yields, vigorous, some variation, all nice,

Somango

TSD, Chem Sour Diesel

T3, TheTruth, WIN, HUGE plants 5 fems, just great smells from Truth to Tahoe

Sour Tahoe, Sour OG

Maui Wowie, the 2 fems found were huge, medium smell, enormous flowers, and 9+ week flower

Coast to Coast, NYCD,

Starhoe, starDawg

WiTa, WiFi, a wonderful cut

Naughty Tahoe, XXX OG

Mamboe, MambaDUD, very similar to the Mom, better aroma and much improved vigor,

Lemon OG, Lemon Skunk

Stateline, ChemSis



PCK,

male giant vigor, large flowers, huge pollen release, at end(when too close to lamp) pistils formed waling with resin gland, aroma was just as his siblings; citrus freshness


PCK, 2 purple phenos, #3,4 The 3 was a much better yield and thicker flowers, 4 a novelty low yields long thin foxtails, both had good resin production and clean fresh citrus aroma, flavor was mild citrus, bland

BubbiStan Kush, Pre98 Bubba Kush

Tange-istan, aka TCK, Tange Haze, (Dudes Diesel?), OF MEDICAL VALUE, 30% OR MORE SHOWING HIGH CBD

Space Pak, Magic Space Mutt, AlienDawg v2 x Magic Merlin

Old man Pakistan, GDP, possibility it may be Flo?

Grape Yeti, Grape Ape

Tribal Territory, Mazar-i-Sharif





DPD,

Double Purple Dojo Ix, Jaws gear, overall bland with mild to medium effects, a nice relaxed buzz, males have both large thin flowers both are red/purple from onset.

heirloom at this point. Separated the Darkness, black phenotype, all had similar aromas belgian wit, yeasty berries, some had more funk to them, affects are mild, medium smoke in quality, will be used only as a breeding tool

Extrema, ChemD x Herijauna, amazing sweet chem flavor and extremely potent.


Double purple Daddy, GDP(flo?), grown this for 2 years not realizing it was flo?

Sour Dojo, sour OG, DNA

The Chemical Purple, Chem91

Red HerrerJack Herrer

Passiflora, Somango

Flo Jo, Flo, classic DJ Short’s “Temple Flo” sweet nag champa aroma and flavor

Dark Magik, Magik


JamBang 2013….

5males and 4 females first run with all. Similar to Truth, our amazing Jamaican/Caribbean, in form and vigor, aroma; some sweeter and not stomach turning funky, Truth aroam similar to old laundry and sour yogurt.


Jamaican, f3,

Jamaican lights, NL

Jamaican Voodoo, Magik

Dancehall, Flo, real good results

91 Jamaicans, Chem91

Redneck Rasta, Pre98 Bubba, good results

Lost Tribe, Kosher Kush, real good results

Jamaican Grape, Grape Ape


Northern Lights,

303 Seeds "citrus" pheno, all very uniform in growth, vigorous, form varied in branching respond well to topping, very good producers all around, Males used are both truly impressive huge and drop massive amounts of pollen, matched female counterparts in terms of flower size, healthy stretch on both males and 1.5-2x stretch in flower, males have been kept


NL, f2, all got hit, only one may not be used, testing will be required. 1-4 yes.

Cherry D all finished on 5-9

Dream Light, Blue Dream

Search Light, Lost Dawg, real

Soured citrus, sour OG, DNA,

Light Show, JamBand

Corrosive Light, Acid from Paradise seeds, WIN!!, massive citrus dense gland prodution,


GPM, Grand Pappy Magik,

GDP x Magik male, odd sugary licorice maybe a little bubblegum?, very large yields on most a single intersex issue of 4 specimens, creeper style potent high, 3 min after consumption sometimes. flavor is a good transfer from aroma, weak floppy stems, support is a must, good plants to be found in these hybrids

*****Note**** the GDP is more than likely a Flo pheno?

GPM, f2

Granddaddy Majik, GDP, bx

Sorcerer, Magik, ix?

Ritualistic Dance, Mamboe



Mazar-i-Sharif 

Used 2 males of varying growth habit and aroma, phenotypic expression matched the different females from same seed group. Citrusy and earth; motor oil/ mechanics shop were the 2 main aromas, varying only slightly from those. open pollination.

M-i-S P2, 1,2,3,5,6 fems 7-9 week

Reemus, Mother of Romulan, Korean Stick bud, original pre Romulan Joe cut, landrace, 10week

T in A, TRUTH in Afghanistan, Truth, Jamaican landrace, 9 week flower

Mazar-i-Pana, Panama, "NaturalTherapy/Light’s" cut, seed from ACE, 11 week flower

Al-kamia, Chem4

Lemon Skunk, turns gold when finished, finicky, lemonheads aroma and flavor

Sumac, Blueberry, old school Blueberry we all know and loved...at one point

Cookie-Sharif, Girl Scout Cookies, "forum"

Addictive Afghani, Green Crack, 8 week, may be form an S1 seed origin



Tahoe male run

Another run using the same amazing stud,

TaFlo, Flo

Some OG, Skywalker

Spectral OG, Ghost OG

T3, Truth

HMS-Tahoe HMS, wonderful oldschool haze. haze flowers on indica plants large yields 9 weeks

Peak og, Kosher Kush, Jews gold pheno, 9-10 weeks

Reno and Back, Reno, (Green crack x tahoe), winner this is a bx to the Tahoe OG male

14er Special, Girl Scout Cookies, forum

Gastation, Petrol(sour Diesel), 10 week

Keepin Tahoe Blue, Blue Dream, haze pheno,

Reemus, Romulan, KSB, 10 week

Alien Work order, Alien Torch, WiFi x alien og x Wifi fire alien, sweet and sour fuel golf ball flowers, high yield


Tangering Kush,

Rare Danknes seed, male reeks of orange/tangerine rind, citrus and acrid, vigor for day strong and wieghty, flavor transfer was good on females, male is a spitting image of fems and flowers were large and dropped massive amounts of pollen. Theses seeds are UNTESTED, finished in 0314, we are excited for these

Tangerine Kush, massive yields 10weeks sweet and bitter tangerine aroma

Black Tangerine, aka Tangerine Wine, Double Purple Dojo(select Black/purple pheno, Jaws Gear)

FoCo Tange, FoCo Tange(kirks), looks like flo aroma of oranges and flo, potent moderate yield, 9wk

Spectral Tangerines, Ghost OG, 9-10wk

Tangerine Sandies, Girl Scout Cookies, forum

Hellish Tangerines, Hells Angel OG

Tangerberry Blue, Blueberry, 8 wk

Citric Acid, Acid, DutchPassion seed, huge, vigorous, potent, grapefruit rind aroma/flavor, 9 wk

Da Juice, Flo, 8wk

Kosher Tangerines, Kosher Kush, 9wk

Tangerberry Black, Blackberry Kush, 8-9wk

Citrus Explosion, Lemon Skunk, 8wk


Mamboe (Mamba x DoubleUnderDawg), mom is like WOAH! enomous geriatric chemmy stench slower growth is heavily branching, she was crossed to our Tahoe OG. WIN. improved vigor and equally potent, not quite as racy as mom. Male was found and used to pollinate a few select fems on a last minute decision.

Lemon Skunk

Dancing Ghost, Ghost OG

Dancing Lights, Norther Lights, 303 seed, citrus

Dancing princess, Cindy 99 rank and stinky good yields(Mosca seeds)



Chocolate Thai F3,

BillyGoat seed stock, 3 fems with 3 males, massive flowers, hints of sweet almond and earthy citrus more than a chocolate aroma, vigorous and done most for preservation, 9 week maybe 10 total flowering time. There is definitely potential for this variety

Chocolate Thai F4,

Blue Chocolate, Blueberry, a classic DJ Short 2000’s BB. afghani blueberry muffin aroma

Addictive Thai, Green Crack

Thai Charm, Southern Charm, 8-9 wk, berry wine, purples from onset of flower

Chem Thai, Chem Sis

Spicy Thai, Fire Og bx, from seed, OGRascal

Viet-Thai, Vietnam


As of June 25, has been flowering for a week, will be a few months..

R14er, reversal. This variety was gifted as a clone from seed R4 s1 (Greenwerks in denver. not the gifter) tested @ 21.39 cbd .91 thc, SLOOOW growing indica stature, very interesting terpenoid profile on tis one as well.

Dude Tange, 1:1 med value

TCK, aka Tangistan gorgeous medicine. 8-9weeks showing 1:1 and 2:1 in some aprox30%

Chem4

Tangerine Kush

StarDawg



Any of the Kosher Kush hybrids are a win, gsc seem to do well, green crack has shown to be very promising in testing, Tahoe is a stud and we have seen near zero intersex trait in his progeny, the Tangerine Kush, Mamboe, M-i-S, seed runs have not been tested and are new males for us. Use a watchful eye just to be safe. We know our moms well and are selected for their stability as well as their shining qualities. I have not listed any item i feel may cause problems in flower.


Enjoy


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 8, 2014)

This Sunday I will be taking down the next run of seeds. Male used was Bright Cookies, GSC forum x NL (303 citrus), got some real nice rank citrus and og aroma off the 4 fems tested. 
Blackberry Kush
Fire og
Vietnam
Dudes Tangerine
KSB, the mother of Romulan
and a few others for in house testing. This was an accidental pollination after a failed attempt to pollinate with collected Fire OG bx pollen. 

Magik f4 is coming, these will be grown out a male selected then used to pollinate the F3 gen keepers and F4 keeps. The Magik will be used in both seed runs to ensure a high rate of homogeneous trait expression. Though these were fairly close in the F3 gen it needs to be better. These were all extremely vigorous, large yields and aroma similar on most, 3 total phenotypic expressions in growth/flower form. 

Will get pics up here Sun.

Peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

Unfortunately you remind me of DnS genetics, you don't have the proper space to test all your seeds and in that I cannot trust that what you are giving me is what I want. That said however, if others were to grow your gear and show me what I was going to be working with I would be more open minded. Everyone is trying to get into the seed game now and most of it is cash incentive rather than spreading good genetics to good people. 

I wish you the greatest luck in your journey but my advice to you is that you have each strain tested before release, we aren't your guinea pigs.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 8, 2014)

Well said Pass it Around 

If you don't have a proven track record, you have to do the leg work to get a reputation. Simply tossing pollen is not what a breeder makes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2014)

I dunno........that Extrema looks.....well......."ChemD x Herijauna, amazing sweet chem flavor and extremely potent.".

 [thinking it over]


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

Here we gooooooooooooo


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 8, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I dunno........that Extrema looks.....well......."ChemD x Herijauna, amazing sweet chem flavor and extremely potent.".
> 
> [thinking it over]


You love that heri don't you?


----------



## Sativied (Aug 8, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Unfortunately you remind me of DnS genetics, you don't have the proper space to test all your seeds and in that I cannot trust that what you are giving me is what I want. That said however, if others were to grow your gear and show me what I was going to be working with I would be more open minded.* Everyone is trying to get into the seed game now and most of it is cash incentive rather than spreading good genetics to good people.*


Sadly that bold part is true for a lot of aspiring bean makers but comparing this guy to DnS genetics already is unfair imho. I don't know what space homebrew420 has available but I've seen some of his results on another forum and that one purple pic dank posted all over the place doesn't compare to it. 



Amos Otis said:


> I dunno........that Extrema looks.....well......."ChemD x Herijauna, amazing sweet chem flavor and extremely potent.".
> 
> [thinking it over]


Extrema is from Sannie. Out of stock though, some complaints about hermies too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You love that heri don't you?


I'm wondering if their herij*au*na might be the elusive, magical, and legendary herji*ua*na I have spent many crops in search of.  Maybe they flipped some molecules?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Extrema is from Sannie. Out of stock though, some complaints about hermies too.


Other complaints, as well.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

Alright I agree it was a little harsh to compare them to DnS but dude did the same thing only added that picture of what I feel was pretty average if not below average bud LOLOL. That pic made me want to punch him in the face for loving it so much. Just to try and knock some sense into the guy not even to inflict bodily harm.

Holy god, I have some white trichome kief I just picked up from the coop and it dabs ... dabs hard bro. I am higher than John Lennon after his first dose of acid.

Also, where are the pics of these plants that are so awesome. I don't mind if you have them on your website or whatnot but we gotta see some examples of what your workin with.

You can and hopefully do prove me completely wrong in my hesitation, however the ball is in your court not mine.


----------



## kgp (Aug 8, 2014)

The canna biz is taking off. Now is the time for entrepreneurs. But like stated above. Anyone can chuck some pollen. Word of mouth is better than a cool looking package.

Good luck.

Remember most are patients. There is a great thing about this community. Compassion. Sharing and spreading great genetics. 

Cut hoarders and 10 dollar a piece seeds will soon be eliminated. 

Great genetics and reasonable, fair prices is what will separate the good from the great.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

kgp said:


> The canna biz is taking off. Now is the time for entrepreneurs. But like stated above. Anyone can chuck some pollen. Word of mouth is better than a cool looking package.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


And it is people like you that have high standards and compassion that will get my business in the future. If you ever choose to have them for sale.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Here we gooooooooooooo


Just remember to keep everyone in line, I can feel a 14 pager comin on.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea but It's usually a fun ride!


----------



## Judge Mental (Aug 8, 2014)

I believe he has a thread in the Colorado patients section called Northern Colorado growers that has some pics of his gear.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

*Hop in brother if your not afraid of my new camel neither am I!*









TonightYou said:


> Yea but It's usually a fun ride!


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea but It's usually a fun ride!


Indeed. Sometimes I like my feathers ruffled.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## bluesdad (Aug 8, 2014)

Damn that is a smorgasborg of genetics.makes me wanna go to Colorado even more!I just hope you keep the prices affordable.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Damn that is a smorgasborg of genetics.makes me wanna go to Colorado even more!I just hope you keep the prices affordable.


Many products do not = good products


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Damn that is a smorgasborg of genetics.makes me wanna go to Colorado even more!I just hope you keep the prices affordable.


Only $200 a 5 pack of regs! lol.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Only $200 a 5 pack of regs! lol.


no shit? if those are really the prices he will get his ass laughed right outta RIU just like oompa loompa did.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 8, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> no shit? if those are really the prices he will get his ass laughed right outta RIU just like oompa loompa did.


I was kidding....But wait for it ....lol.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

The lack of faith is not a put off here gentlemen. Not many have grown this gear. The main difference I feel with us compared to some floks before is we DO test many plants in large numbers of 20 or more at a single time. I know SOME of the males and what they will impart on the progeny. Truth is seeds are always a craps shoot. All we can do is narrow don the good ones and offer those in the long run. Multple seed gens with heavy selection will bring us closer to writing accurate descriptions for the grows to be guided by. I get the distrust of shotgun hybrids and even saw the "pollen chucker" term thrown in there. Thats simply ignorance, of which I am not offended by. THe truth is every time we use a new male it's "pollen chucking" right? you don't know what will come of the progeny, and without this pollen chucking how the hell do we know what the male brings? We are a few years out from genomic testing, though we will be working with CU Boulder very soon for that exact purpose, and without this info the seeds simply must be grown out to find what is offered. All the females used are very well understood, ie; the trait to be passed on how the react to different stresses and pruning, this is then watched closely in flower to determine differences/similarities. 
All intersex plants are culled immediately and if found in a specific population during testing, that hybrid will not be offered. 
Also I dont think we sell anything for more that $10 a seed. 
There are a few people in th e CO patients thread with our gear and floks have been pretty pleased with it thus far. I have watched and waited to see all these different seed companies come and go and be heckled off sites. I take m job very seriously and want nothing but fire for all who choose us. We are one of the only truly legal producers of seed here in CO, whit makes things a tad more difficult to get things to the global masses. Of which i can not be concerned about currently, I have enough work here. 
The flagship varieties are already in the works but all this takes time. Landrace varieties available too.
If you can find grows with our gear that the people gave negative or lackluster reviews than I have nothing to really say but don't simple make a bad judgement call based on nothing. 

Visit the shop buy some herb and then tell me we are hacks. The lack of faith will dissolve in time. I promise.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Extrema that is listed is Extremea x Double Purple Dojo, comes out with a slight Chem and heavy purple berry/spice(pepper?) flavor and aroma large yields purple blushing calyx.
Peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> The lack of faith is not a put off here gentlemen. Not many have grown this gear. The main difference I feel with us compared to some floks before is we DO test many plants in large numbers of 20 or more at a single time. I know SOME of the males and what they will impart on the progeny. Truth is seeds are always a craps shoot. All we can do is narrow don the good ones and offer those in the long run. Multple seed gens with heavy selection will bring us closer to writing accurate descriptions for the grows to be guided by. I get the distrust of shotgun hybrids and even saw the "pollen chucker" term thrown in there. Thats simply ignorance, of which I am not offended by. THe truth is every time we use a new male it's "pollen chucking" right? you don't know what will come of the progeny, and without this pollen chucking how the hell do we know what the male brings? We are a few years out from genomic testing, though we will be working with CU Boulder very soon for that exact purpose, and without this info the seeds simply must be grown out to find what is offered. All the females used are very well understood, ie; the trait to be passed on how the react to different stresses and pruning, this is then watched closely in flower to determine differences/similarities.
> All intersex plants are culled immediately and if found in a specific population during testing, that hybrid will not be offered.
> Also I dont think we sell anything for more that $10 a seed.
> There are a few people in th e CO patients thread with our gear and floks have been pretty pleased with it thus far. I have watched and waited to see all these different seed companies come and go and be heckled off sites. I take m job very seriously and want nothing but fire for all who choose us. We are one of the only truly legal producers of seed here in CO, whit makes things a tad more difficult to get things to the global masses. Of which i can not be concerned about currently, I have enough work here.
> ...



You slightly insult the members for being curious but than you pat them on the back at the same time. We do understand time is a big role in everything and I would hope that you have some pictures for us sooner than later. I will be in colorado in september so maybe there will be a way to meet up. I have never been so I have no clue what is even there. Like I said before Good Luck and if you stay compassionate and honest you will have more people following you into the next step in your journey.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Unfortunately you remind me of DnS genetics, you don't have the proper space to test all your seeds and in that I cannot trust that what you are giving me is what I want. That said however, if others were to grow your gear and show me what I was going to be working with I would be more open minded. Everyone is trying to get into the seed game now and most of it is cash incentive rather than spreading good genetics to good people.
> 
> I wish you the greatest luck in your journey but my advice to you is that you have each strain tested before release, we aren't your guinea pigs.


You have seen nothing and done no research into what I have to offer and yet I remind you of someone? Yes, people are the guinea pigs sometimes. If untested gear it is BOLDLY labeled as such. I have and will continue to give testers to people willing. Production is key at our shop and I cannot dedicate 20000w to test new things every 3 months, believe me I want to sooooo bad. But the reality is that it is not possible. 
I am not some exclusive breeder that decided to make 200 seeds so it a "Limited" release. I keep the males and toss the losers, even if that means entire rounds of seed are wasted. I have no desire to lead people down a blind alley after taking their money. Costumer satisfaction is paramount.

This is not the shady dude on the forums with seeds, this is part of a legal operation. And we are in this for the long haul.

Peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> You have seen nothing and done no research into what I have to offer and yet I remind you of someone? Yes, people are the guinea pigs sometimes. If untested gear it is BOLDLY labeled as such. I have and will continue to give testers to people willing. Production is key at our shop and I cannot dedicate 20000w to test new things every 3 months, believe me I want to sooooo bad. But the reality is that it is not possible.
> I am not some exclusive breeder that decided to make 200 seeds so it a "Limited" release. I keep the males and toss the losers, even if that means entire rounds of seed are wasted. I have no desire to lead people down a blind alley after taking their money. Costumer satisfaction is paramount.
> 
> This is not the shady dude on the forums with seeds, this is part of a legal operation. And we are in this for the long haul.
> ...


Time will tell, actions speak louder than words. Pictures speak thousand of words. Like I said before you could totally prove me wrong but in my position I have been wronged too many times to trust a stranger.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

feel free to check here as well, https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/homebrew420s-seed-creation-and-selection.48612/,

I will post a load of shots simply to put any of you at ease. And just to be clear I do not ship out of state. So until cannabis is rescheduled most of you have nothing to worry about. 

There are pics here, as well https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-your-pics-no-serious-you-can-actually-do-it-here.429721/page-226
and here, these are peeps locally, https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-your-pics-no-serious-you-can-actually-do-it-here.429721/page-224
and here, https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-your-pics-no-serious-you-can-actually-do-it-here.429721/page-222

sorry for sending you all over the place my wifi at home sucks I will post photos at work sun, much faster.

Peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> feel free to check here as well, https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/homebrew420s-seed-creation-and-selection.48612/,
> 
> I will post a load of shots simply to put any of you at ease. And just to be clear I do not ship out of state. So until cannabis is rescheduled most of you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


The pictures speak for themselves, all I can say is good show my man good show!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> The Extrema that is listed is Extremea x Double Purple Dojo, comes out with a slight Chem and heavy purple berry/spice(pepper?) flavor and aroma large yields purple blushing calyx.
> Peace


Thanks for that.

You present yourself and company well. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

@Amos Otis thanks. I am here to bring the fire and very little else. You will all see as you get to know me, that I am hyper critical of the stuff we grow, I am going to be as real as I can, good bad or indifferent.

Peace


----------



## Zombi Jeezus (Aug 9, 2014)

Will there be a place for out of state homies to purchase your gear in the near future?


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 9, 2014)

So the seeds are only for sale on Colorado?If so than who gives a shit?


----------



## gabechihua (Aug 9, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> So the seeds are only for sale on Colorado?If so than who gives a shit?


Why don't you go wash the sand out of your vagina and come back when you're ready to rejoin the thread.


----------



## wcharles (Aug 9, 2014)

yeah it sucks that only people that live in co gets there gear,but maybe they will expand in the future. until then we just get teased .lol...


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 9, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Why don't you go wash the sand out of your vagina and come back when you're ready to rejoin the thread.


I just told your mama the same thing.


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 9, 2014)

Those are some nice pics tho ,I can't help being a lil' envious of Colorado,we still get brick weed where I'm at.


----------



## wcharles (Aug 9, 2014)

i hear that , thats why i started to grow and its cheaper for me to grow..lol..


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 9, 2014)

Woah woah woah kids, someone needs to get us a shortbus and evacuate.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 9, 2014)

THe seeds will be available, at least some of them, on a site called Firestax these guys are for real. I have a help desk there however or REC side has not opened and have no way of selling them to the site operators....yet. In a few months we will. 
Sorry guys I am not trying to be a tease, also awaiting the rescheduling of cannabis to a 2 which will allow for interstate commerce.
In the mean time we will be hard at work finding the next hot shit. You can check me out @homebrew420 on instagram as well. I post with flower pics daily, or at least something fun.

Peace


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> THe seeds will be available, at least some of them, on a site called Firestax these guys are for real. I have a help desk there however or REC side has not opened and have no way of selling them to the site operators....yet. In a few months we will.
> Sorry guys I am not trying to be a tease, also awaiting the rescheduling of cannabis to a 2 which will allow for interstate commerce.
> In the mean time we will be hard at work finding the next hot shit. You can check me out @homebrew420 on instagram as well. I post with flower pics daily, or at least something fun.
> 
> Peace


If you're on FS I'll give you a whirl. Legit dudes.


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 10, 2014)

Alright cool I actually have done a little business with FS himself and the dude is cool as hell.I just pulled down some OGHaze#1 x 13 roses from illuminati...straight fire!I'm def gonna be checking your gear out now.You're on a good site he really does take pride in his business and looks out for everyone.good luck Homebrew!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2014)

good luck and stay high! wish more people would put in the work like yourself. much respect.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 10, 2014)

gabechihua said:


> Why don't you go wash the sand out of your vagina and come back when you're ready to rejoin the thread.


Damn bro haha


----------



## stonedest (Aug 11, 2014)

Reading this thread makes me sad, homebrew is the man. I watched him give away hundreds of seeds away for free today, and he has personally given me several dozen. Here we are sorting through the dozens of crosses he brought:






And check out my grow for pics of his Tahoe OG x Chemsis, soon to be running many more.

As sad as it may be, being Colorado only legitimatizes a business to the extant that it can be legitimate these days, and I think that is a smart move.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> Reading this thread makes me sad, homebrew is the man. I watched him give away hundreds of seeds away for free today, and he has personally given me several dozen. Here we are sorting through the dozens of crosses he brought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are not mind readers though, we are not fortune tellers and we definitely can't see through your eyes. So one must share this information for others to know.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> We are not mind readers though, we are not fortune tellers and we definitely can't see through your eyes. So one must share this information for others to know.


Who is this "we" you pretend to be speaking for? Who the fuck are you anyway to bust HB's balls... some kid that signed up on an mj forum during his summer vacation just a few weeks ago. You are indeed no mind reader, you are no fortune teller, yet you bash HB's work without knowing shit about it.



Pass it Around said:


> Woah woah woah kids, someone needs to get us a shortbus and evacuate.


Indeed...


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 11, 2014)

LOL.

"As the errl burns"


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Who is this "we" you pretend to be speaking for?


_That _is a very good question.


----------



## COGrown (Aug 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Who is this "we" you pretend to be speaking for? Who the fuck are you anyway to bust HB's balls... some kid that signed up on an mj forum during his summer vacation just a few weeks ago. You are indeed no mind reader, you are no fortune teller, yet you bash HB's work without knowing shit about it.
> 
> Indeed...





Amos Otis said:


> _That _is a very good question.


obvs.....


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Who is this "we" you pretend to be speaking for? Who the fuck are you anyway to bust HB's balls... some kid that signed up on an mj forum during his summer vacation just a few weeks ago. You are indeed no mind reader, you are no fortune teller, yet you bash HB's work without knowing shit about it.
> 
> Indeed...


You obviously don't know who your king is


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> _That _is a very good question.


I am a priest of dudeism, I have been anointed officially and that makes "we" anyone who is a member of the dude.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't worry folks, I don't speak for nor to the trolls. The truth shall set you free, and so will douching your vagina once in a while. Keeps things fresh imo.


----------



## stonedest (Aug 11, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> We are not mind readers though, we are not fortune tellers and we definitely can't see through your eyes. So one must share this information for others to know.


I am confused by your response to my attempt to share such information.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 11, 2014)

I knew what you meant^^^ @Pass it Around . 
Thanks gentlemen for coming to my defense, but I know as well as everyone else seed companies come and go like the tides. We are not those guys. All the naysayers will give way to truth in time. I am patient. And working hard to bring the next great things to market with our extensive mother list and with the males we have and will find. I am sorry I forgot to post pics today, busy day.

Peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

The proof is in the pudding, I can't wait until I get my taste.


----------



## stonedest (Aug 11, 2014)

As early accusations included lack of testers, I just wanted to verify that I do, in fact, exist.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> As early accusations included lack of testers, I just wanted to verify that I do, in fact, exist.


may a great hurray go up from all peoples The time of prophecies has come!


----------



## stonedest (Aug 11, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> may a great hurray go up from all peoples The time of prophecies has come!


It sounded to me like people were asking for experiences and that is what I provided. I'm sorry you saw it as such.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> It sounded to me like people were asking for experiences and that is what I provided. I'm sorry you saw it as such.


Didn't mean to be a dick bro I was just watching Monty Python and the holy Grail and smoking danky when your message came up


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

made perfect sense at the time


----------



## stonedest (Aug 11, 2014)

"A blessing, a blessing from the Lord"
"God be praised!"


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 11, 2014)

stonedest said:


> As early accusations included lack of testers, I just wanted to verify that I do, in fact, exist.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

I love the humpy smileys truly engenius


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 12, 2014)

It is also humping the face which makes it even more amusing


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha cockpit. Hahaha


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 12, 2014)

So just wanted to let everybody know the Bright Cookies Hybrid seed has just been harvested.
Blackberry Kush
GSC, forum
Chem sis
Triangle
Fire Og bx
Dudes Tange(high probabilty of high CBD ratios) 25%ish
Vietnam
Southern Charm

and also harvested some Fire OG bx hybrids as well
Fire OG bx, seed fem
Double Purple Dojo IX, Jaws gear
Southern Charm
Mazar-i-sharif
Star Dawg
most of these are for in house testing and numbers of seeds are lower than usual. Some supra FIRE in there to be sure

Peace


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> It is also humping the face which makes it even more amusing



Yo pass I like this smiley gent a lot better forgetting you know face plowed



See I wish I could replace the brick wall with the humping  that would be really pimp


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 12, 2014)

Or a happy face right before the guy hitting the wall, american history x style.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey homebrew420 do you have GSC forum cut clones?


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have the Forum cut of GSC. She breeds well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey homebrew420 do you have GSC forum cut clones?





homebrew420 said:


> I have the Forum cut of GSC. She breeds well.


Translation: Yeah right homie. You think I'm gonna sell you clones of my prized GSC cut? Please!

If you'd like to buy some GSC seeds though, you can check us out at www......

Am I close?


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Translation: Yeah right homie. You think I'm gonna sell you clones of my prized GSC cut? Please!
> 
> If you'd like to buy some GSC seeds though, you can check us out at www......
> 
> Am I close?


I would say so.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 13, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I would say so.


The forum cut gets passed along more than his second cousin after the football game.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 13, 2014)

IMO GSC is chick weed.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 14, 2014)

You in boulder or denver or fort collins? I have gsc if you want more info or wanted to discuss something specific on that cut pm me. That is a cut that I have ben hand out to people for sometime. Moderate yielding super dank strain. Chick weed...maybe. ladies do seem to LOVE it though.
I dont hoard genetics. So what if someone has a cut that everyone else has. In the seed game its more about the males.

Peace


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 14, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> You in boulder or denver or fort collins? I have gsc if you want more info or wanted to discuss something specific on that cut pm me. That is a cut that I have ben hand out to people for sometime. Moderate yielding super dank strain. Chick weed...maybe. ladies do seem to LOVE it though.
> I dont hoard genetics. So what if someone has a cut that everyone else has. In the seed game its more about the males.
> 
> Peace



Ah. So I was wrong.

Nice of you to pass out cuts! I'm not a breeder, but I try to do the same.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey when can I come to your dispensary I'm coming from Colorado springs and I would like a cut of the GSC please thank you


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 14, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> You in boulder or denver or fort collins? I have gsc if you want more info or wanted to discuss something specific on that cut pm me. That is a cut that I have ben hand out to people for sometime. Moderate yielding super dank strain. Chick weed...maybe. ladies do seem to LOVE it though.
> I dont hoard genetics. So what if someone has a cut that everyone else has. In the seed game its more about the males.
> 
> Peace


That is what I am talkin about , everyone can have a great queen but without a great king empires are not built.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinmint cut is the one everyone wants in my area.
I passed up the forum cut 2 months ago.


----------



## JointOperation (Aug 15, 2014)

probably the most confusing list of shit ive ever read on here lol.. sorry dude I was interested at first.. but that's WHACK lol. to hard to understand that shit..

and it looks like someone is going around and strain hoarding lol.. trading like a motherfucker lollllllllll


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thin mints was not worth it imo.

@JointOperation I am a little confused by your statement. Confusing, what part? Its a list of females under a description of the males/or general traits expressed by the group of seeds grown to obtain the males. In fact this is a more comprehensive list than nearly any other breeder I have seen. And without having to search through forums.
As for the hoarding, no. Trading yes, gifted/gifting yes. I have been trying hard to make elite clones appear from the ether but I keep failing. I you are aware of a way i can magically create varieties with nothing other than my mind, Oh please clue us in. I am not magic...trying really hard though. Haha just teasing man.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 15, 2014)

here is a little eye candy
Mazar-i-Sharif, landrace US soldier collected


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 15, 2014)

GSC, forum


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 15, 2014)

How about some Jack Herrer

Enjoy


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> How about some Jack HerrerView attachment 3229787
> 
> Enjoy


Oh you teez you!  looks danky danky brother.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 15, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> How about some Jack HerrerView attachment 3229787
> 
> Enjoy


Those are my favorite trimmers..the hydrofarm titaniums are way sharper and stronger than fiskars  Excellent bud shots too,best of luck with the project


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Those are my favorite trimmers..the hydrofarm titaniums are way sharper and stronger than fiskars  Excellent bud shots too,best of luck with the project


is there really that big of a difference? I have a line up of trimming scissors 2 per company and I find if you keep yer scissors clean they cut fine.


----------



## wcharles (Aug 15, 2014)

yep i clean mine all the time , the big bonus is you get to smoke scissor hash lol...


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ah. So I was wrong.
> 
> Nice of you to pass out cuts! I'm not a breeder, but I try to do the same.


Sharing is caring! 

Besides what doesn't work for you may be for someone else. 

There really is no reason not to, it's selfish and can come back to haunt you in the case you ever need something again. Why lose something special, if it is special?


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 15, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> here is a little eye candy
> Mazar-i-Sharif, landrace US soldier collected View attachment 3229777 View attachment 3229778


That is beautiful. How does she smoke? 

Also, got pictures of the Vietnam?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 15, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> is there really that big of a difference? I have a line up of trimming scissors 2 per company and I find if you keep yer scissors clean they cut fine.


 Not a huge difference but yeah it seems like the hydrofarms keep a sharp edge longer and cut through stems easier.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 15, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Not a huge difference but yeah it seems like the hydrofarms keep a sharp edge longer and cut through stems easier.


Thanks for bringing this up, I might just pickup a few more of the hydrofarms. It is always hard to gauge something after working for 12 - 18 hours straight. You know what I am talking about when your fingers start gettin chopped like leaves.


----------



## beanzz (Aug 16, 2014)

stonedest said:


> Reading this thread makes me sad, homebrew is the man. I watched him give away hundreds of seeds away for free today, and he has personally given me several dozen. Here we are sorting through the dozens of crosses he brought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh what the fuck, where was this? A public thing? FML


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 16, 2014)

beanzz said:


> Oh what the fuck, where was this? A public thing? FML


I will fuck your wife but your life.... you've already fuct it.


----------



## beanzz (Aug 16, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I will fuck your wife but your life.... you've already fuct it.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^what the hell?

@beanz yeah man un NorCo growers try to connect ever few months and chat and swap seeds...well usually me handing testers out. Good times with beer. @TonightYou not hugely popular at the shop she has a taste that is odd. Stange peanut butter-ish thing. Potent as hell and great for sleep.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> ^^^what the hell?
> 
> @beanz yeah man un NorCo growers try to connect ever few months and chat and swap seeds...well usually me handing testers out. Good times with beer. @TonightYou not hugely popular at the shop she has a taste that is odd. Stange peanut butter-ish thing. Potent as hell and great for sleep.



I like the sound of that! I don't mind funky, in fact different is good in my humble opinion. Hit me up in PM if ya wanna part with any


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

I really like my friskers for trimming. They've cut through lbs of ganja and still have a nice edge.

I like hydrofarm's products. They have been a very solid company in my opinion


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is the only shot I have of the Vietnam. SHe is just harvested and is filled with Bright Cookies seed.
 

@TonightYou are you in CO?


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh I should add I just put another Nam into flower, E-FUCKING-NORMOUS tower of a plant, with small clusters of flowers with a heavely thick floral aroma. I am a fan. Supposed to be a landrace collected in the counrty..

Peace


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 16, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Here is the only shot I have of the Vietnam. SHe is just harvested and is filled with Bright Cookies seed.
> View attachment 3230515
> 
> @TonightYou are you in CO?


Beautiful. That has pretty wide leaves for Vietnam based on what I've seen.

Nope I'm on the third coast but medical and surely domestic mail can be sent from and to anywhere


----------



## wcharles (Aug 16, 2014)

yep you have to be in co, that sucks too because ive been looking at several of his strains lol... kindas makes you want to move hey. lmao.... you can send anything in the mail as long as it stays in the u.s. .ive never had a problem with sending seeds to people in the mail.but its his deal so we outside co. has to dream.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 16, 2014)

you guys are funny. haha focus on the scissors. 

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 16, 2014)

@TonightYou I totally agree. the plant looks nothing of an equatorial sativa, but she is in the same flavor catagory as the hazes and ACE's Pannama, and even the Durban Poison. I always put the disclaimer on plants/seeds of uncertainty. Still a real nice one for sure.

PM me gents.
@wcharles maybe magic will make them appear from the ether?!


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 16, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Here is the only shot I have of the Vietnam. SHe is just harvested and is filled with Bright Cookies seed.
> View attachment 3230515
> 
> @TonightYou are you in CO?


Damn that's a nice specimen.Vietnam is one I'd like to try.my dad has told me stories about the bud he got at the bars and clubs when he was there in the 70's.He still talks about it and is still pissed he didn't bring any seeds back.He would trip if I brought a bud of that to him


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 16, 2014)

Any chance of a brotha getting a hold of some of them beans somehow?


----------



## beanzz (Aug 17, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> ^^^what the hell?
> 
> @beanz yeah man un NorCo growers try to connect ever few months and chat and swap seeds...well usually me handing testers out. Good times with beer. @TonightYou not hugely popular at the shop she has a taste that is odd. Stange peanut butter-ish thing. Potent as hell and great for sleep.



I got some seeds I can bring. Dunno how good they will be as I am not a breeder. I just pollinate everything I run through the tent on the lower branches and hope for some cool phenos.


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 17, 2014)

@beanzz sounds good man. You are a ways south are you not? I am in Boulder most of the week and reside in the Fort. Would love a get together. Pepe le skunk is having a shindig in a month or so i believe hit him up.

Peace


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 17, 2014)

beanzz said:


> I got some seeds I can bring. Dunno how good they will be as I am not a breeder. I just pollinate everything I run through the tent on the lower branches and hope for some cool phenos.


What you been crossing lately? Any really fuzzy crosses?


----------



## beanzz (Aug 17, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @beanzz sounds good man. You are a ways south are you not? I am in Boulder most of the week and reside in the Fort. Would love a get together. Pepe le skunk is having a shindig in a month or so i believe hit him up.
> 
> Peace


I'm in Gilpin / Rollinsville area.


----------



## beanzz (Aug 17, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> What you been crossing lately? Any really fuzzy crosses?


"Home made" seeds I currently have or have already pollinated:
PCK x Blue Dream
PCK X PCK - turnip gave me these
PCK X Sour Grapes (already popped and have sprouts)
PCK x Chem D #4
PCK x God's Gift (already popped and have sprouts)

I also have a massive Pipe Dream male, going to use his pollen soon.

I plan on doing these within the next 2 weeks sometime:

Pipe Dream x Rare Dankness FLO
Pipe Dream x DJ Short Blue Berry
Pipe Dream x DJ Short Grape Krush
PCK x Hash Berry
PCK x AK47
PCK x x Rare Dankness FLO
PCK x DJ Short Blue Berry
PCK x DJ Short Grape Krush

That DJ Short Blueberry may actually be a male. I was looking at him with a loop last night. Which is fine, I'll use his pollen but I was def wanting that plant to be female


----------



## wcharles (Aug 17, 2014)

i heard anything from dj short is amazing , ive tried his flo witch was great but i havent tried anything else from him. hows his grape kush ?


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 17, 2014)

So I've only done a few crosses and seem ro have a lucky selection process...if a plant isn't fuzzy as hell and stinking in veg, I chuck it, if it doesn't have plentiful preflower and excellent branching then I chuck it too. No need to compromise with just one desirable trait when seeds are of plenty. But anyway, I find my furriest frostiest stinkiest dude and chop him low down to one branch then let him bust one off on my ladies' lower branches. I've wound up with some pretty impressive results and hope to some day share them with others, but would it be best for someone like me to just gift a dome full of clones or actually spread seed to others?? I've done (superbluedream x jo) x (abs blue x jo) = Blueberry Smash and (mendobreath f2) x (dcure-stomperpheno)= purple rain and (mendobreath f2) x (dcure-chemleanerpheno)= ChemdoBreath. The mendobreath f2 dad is mendo Montage x OG Kush Breath pheno of GSC.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2014)

Them crosses sound so good..

I'd pass them around to some good friends for sure.


----------



## wcharles (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah they do sound good, your what people need more of, you and homebrew 420. ill tell you what when i start to do some crosses and what not im going to gift them to whom ever asks.. now im just going to be a pollen chucker , nothing like homebrew 420. lol..what i get is what i get ., lol... i dont know if i have the skill to keep records of all my girls and boys .


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys put all the stuff in your own threads please. This one is about 14er Genetics.

Peace


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> Those are my favorite trimmers..the hydrofarm titaniums are way sharper and stronger than fiskars  Excellent bud shots too,best of luck with the project


These scissors are at least 10 yrs old, and have seen allot of mileage. In fact finger rub is holding one of the cracked finger holes together. Still my favorite
****edit: Thinking about it a little more, they are at least 15 yrs old. Fastest scissors on this side of the mississippi! IMO of course. Lol


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 18, 2014)

The new additions have just been added
Bright Cookies pollinated;
Blackberry kush
triangle
fire og
Vietnam
GSC
Drunken Monkey
Southern charm

Fire og bx male;
fire og 
KSB
Chem Sis
Southern charm
Double purple dojo IX, Jaws gear


And Magik f4

Peace


----------



## wcharles (Aug 18, 2014)

lol..whats drunken monkey i mean whats the linage, i love that name . he he he , and how about southern charm. just curious of what the linage is .


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 18, 2014)

Southern Charm is Black Russian x (Aussie Super Skunk x Jack Flash)
Drunken Monkey is Grape Ape x Moonshine Haze(Rare Dankness)

using the same Moonshine Haze male I also made The Shiner, Pre 98 Bubba x Moonshine Haze. Those are being grown out and tested in the current flower run in one of our rooms.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 23, 2014)

Seeds are at the shop.

Peace


----------



## wcharles (Aug 23, 2014)

you got a link bro.. to the site


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2014)

I would LOVE some of that Blackberry Kush!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 23, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I would LOVE some of that Blackberry Kush!!!


BBK has some of the prettiest buds in the world, they just don't get me high. THe concentrate from it does but I can smoke a whole oz to my dome and it just doesn't seem to hit me right. Other people absolutely love it, I think it just has to do with my own body chemistry.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> BBK has some of the prettiest buds in the world, they just don't get me high. THe concentrate from it does but I can smoke a whole oz to my dome and it just doesn't seem to hit me right. Other people absolutely love it, I think it just has to do with my own body chemistry.


I have to agree about the prettiest buds. I have only Seen pics, but would love to have the real thing! Maybe it would be a good strain for breeding? Crossed with an OG, i am sure it would get ya pretty lit!


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 23, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I have to agree about the prettiest buds. I have only Seen pics, but would love to have the real thing! Maybe it would be a good strain for breeding? Crossed with an OG, i am sure it would get ya pretty lit!


I think so! it always looks top shelf, I am a real fan of the concentrate from it. Feels like a blanket wraps around your body and almost like strings are holding you up while the blanket is softly holding you down. It is a trip, no face high though so I have to dab an OG after and then I feel like im on a cloud.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2014)

Alright Homebrew, the people have spoken! BLACKBERRY OG!!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 23, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Alright Homebrew, the people have spoken! BLACKBERRY OG!!!!


Dedicated to AMG


----------



## Bullethighway (Aug 23, 2014)

Homebrew ur moonshine haze females
do they have purple leaf stems
i made a cross hilbilly armour m to a moonshine haze female
curious how ur cross turns out
Mine kinda similar to urs


----------



## amgprb (Aug 23, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Dedicated to AMG


Bahahaha.... No-no-no.... I insist, just pass it around! Lol


----------



## homebrew420 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is some Gorilla Glue 4
 

And some R14er


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Here is some Gorilla Glue 4
> View attachment 3239945
> 
> And some R14er
> View attachment 3239946


Dat glue looks stickkky


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 3, 2014)

THe next round of seed is getting started here folks, clones taken last week and all have been planted in 4" cubes. myself and co-worker @guyforget on IG, are making a Triangle Reversal.
Triangle reversal will dust
Triangle 
Kosher Kush
GSC
Malibu Pure Kush, verified all the way back to 1997
ECSD
Hells Angel OG
Blackberry Kush, i hope took the cuts late
Tora Bora
R14er, ?
Jack Herrer
GG4


----------



## ILM (Sep 3, 2014)

Link ?? how does one go about grabbing some beans
Sorry if that's been answered


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow. Talk about sensory overload... I can't even think about the new stuff until I pop what I already have!

But I can WANT, right? Lol


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 3, 2014)

That gg4 is a beautiful thing.nice work.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 3, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Here is some Gorilla Glue 4
> View attachment 3239945
> 
> And some R14er
> View attachment 3239946



Wow, that Gorilla Glue looks way different than mine (and others I've seen). Some serious fox-tailing you've got going on with yours


----------



## wcharles (Sep 3, 2014)

i just dropped some bright berry cookies, should be threw the dirt in a few days. hell yes.....


----------



## wcharles (Sep 3, 2014)

oh homebrew420 you need to stop posting strains for awhile .lol.. i have a big ass grow room but dang it i cant grow everything .when you put these strains up i see more i want to have in my room lmao......


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 3, 2014)

Got a lovely package today. Problem with the postage but not a problem. Nicely labeled and I'll have to figure out what I'm dropping first.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 4, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> THe next round of seed is getting started here folks, clones taken last week and all have been planted in 4" cubes. myself and co-worker @guyforget on IG, are making a Triangle Reversal.
> Triangle reversal will dust
> Triangle
> Kosher Kush
> ...


I am dieing to see some of the pics of the Blackberry Kush crosses.... Those will be some sexy bitches!


----------



## wcharles (Sep 4, 2014)

out of the 10, 1 was no good 7 was showing tap roots about 1/8 inch or so the other 2 was just starting to crack so i put the 7 into dirt and now wait a few days then they should be threw the dirt. ill be posting some pictures when they are worth posting , these bright berry cookies are a cross from blackbeery kush, cant wait to get them out of 12/12 . lol...


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 4, 2014)

Just germinated a couple BrightBerryCookies,had nice tails in 24 hours.I'm starting some tangerine sandies today,if it's ok I will give updates.


----------



## wcharles (Sep 4, 2014)

wishing i had some tangerine now . lol... heck yes give updates (like hows the taste ).


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a little Magik,


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, so to hit the water tonight, Truth in Afghanistan I believe is the name. Should be exciting!


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 4, 2014)

How about some DanceHall, Flo x Landrace Jamaican sire

 

These are available, found some nice phenos in a single pack of seeds


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 4, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> How about some DanceHall, Flo x Landrace Jamaican sire
> 
> View attachment 3246468
> 
> These are available, found some nice phenos in a single pack of seeds


Question for ya, & thanks.

What is Bright Cookies and what is Jamband?


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 5, 2014)

@TonightYou Bright Cookies is GSC "Forum" x Northern Lights (Aurora Project) 303 seeds Citrus pheno
and the Jamband linage is in your quote goofball!


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 5, 2014)

How about some Truckee og #3, far more Pre98 leaning than the others we saw. Good flavor of both Pre98 and Tahoe are represented


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 5, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @TonightYou Bright Cookies is GSC "Forum" x Northern Lights (Aurora Project) 303 seeds Citrus pheno
> and the Jamband linage is in your quote goofball!


Lol, little slow sometimes! 4 of the truth in Afghanistan are in the shot glass. 

So the bright cookies x the Aurora NL is a back cross or is it using a different male? Kinda excited for those as I missed the boat on those 303


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> How about some Truckee og #3, far more Pre98 leaning than the others we saw. Good flavor of both Pre98 and Tahoe are representedView attachment 3246954 View attachment 3246955


Hey Check your PMs and get at me if you have a minute. Thanks bro


----------



## wcharles (Sep 5, 2014)

holy crap all 7 popped threw the dirt, ( bright berry cookies ). there diffently not takeing there time.


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 5, 2014)

@TonightYou Not a Bx. F1 hybrid.
@wcharles great to hear


----------



## wcharles (Sep 6, 2014)

crap, went and checked on them and 2 had died. down to 5. but they look good and healthy . i was wondering about those two, cause yesterday they looked like they were pinched or had a hard time coming threw the dirt wasnt to sure if they would make it or not. so im saying its the growers fault. lol...


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 6, 2014)

1 BBCookie is sprouted and 1 has passed on.rip.popped
3 more in the germ box last night.Tonight i am gonna germ the Tangerine Sandies.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 7, 2014)

Shout out from SOCO! Good luck fellas! I like the name, 14er, that's clutch. Do you have high altitude specific strains and what is the altitude you grow at? I found things really get crazy above 7000.


----------



## homebrew420 (Sep 9, 2014)

@danknugg I have an oldschool Afghan that has been bred and grown over 8000 for the last 30 years. Classic Afghani. Bid and fairly fast. I personally have not seen the thing at those elevations but it has worked for 30 years. I do have plans in the coming months to look into these and begin a outdoor seed line. Targeted at us here in CO. If it works here it should be good most places.

Peace


----------



## danknugg (Sep 9, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @danknugg I have an oldschool Afghan that has been bred and grown over 8000 for the last 30 years. Classic Afghani. Bid and fairly fast. I personally have not seen the thing at those elevations but it has worked for 30 years. I do have plans in the coming months to look into these and begin a outdoor seed line. Targeted at us here in CO. If it works here it should be good most places.
> 
> Peace


Cool that sounds good to me I would like to grow it out next year or possibly even this winter.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2014)

Strains bred specifically for Colorado high country growing?

Sign ME up!


----------



## Bullethighway (Sep 9, 2014)

I


homebrew420 said:


> @danknugg I have an oldschool Afghan that has been bred and grown over 8000 for the last 30 years. Classic Afghani. Bid and fairly fast. I personally have not seen the thing at those elevations but it has worked for 30 years. I do have plans in the coming months to look into these and begin a outdoor seed line. Targeted at us here in CO. If it works here it should be good most places.
> 
> Peace


 its hard to find really good outdoor stuff 
Ill be waiting watching your venture on these

Make us something good


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 9, 2014)

That's the good thing about afghani's ,they usually thrive anywhere.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

4/4 Truth in Afghanistan have popped and three had tails before meeting rock wool cubes yesterday. So far so good!


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

I have spent years working on just 1 strain. It always amazes me when something new pops up and they have like 100 different strains. How is that even possible?


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> I have spent years working on just 1 strain. It always amazes me when something new pops up and they have like 100 different strains. How is that even possible?


Find good males and hit good strains. 

What has been your project?

I'm excited to try something new and from our community. Particularly from our members. Good genetics don't just come from bean banks.


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Find good males and hit good strains.
> 
> What has been your project?
> 
> I'm excited to try something new and from our community. Particularly from our members. Good genetics don't just come from bean banks.


 The strain I have been working on the longest is a cross between Killing Fields and Plushberry. Each time I grow out a new generation, I find traits that I want to capture and continue breeding them. I have been working with a Tahoe/Goji cross for about 6 months now. I am on my 3rd generation with it. Working to get a pure Berry Pinesol pheno. I get them about 1 out of 5 at this point and it is a very low yielder. Working on stabilizing that pheno and adding some yield to it.


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> The strain I have been working on the longest is a cross between Killing Fields and Plushberry. Each time I grow out a new generation, I find traits that I want to capture and continue breeding them. I have been working with a Tahoe/Goji cross for about 6 months now. I am on my 3rd generation with it. Working to get a pure Berry Pinesol pheno. I get them about 1 out of 5 at this point and it is a very low yielder. Working on stabilizing that pheno and adding some yield to it.


So are you not able to consistently capture traits? 6 months isn't very long, and would really be only one generation, maybe two.

You are working with poly hybrids, so that's an issue right there. Perhaps you need to find a different papa foe your project. I plan on working on SSDD but I won't be doing that until next year when I have more space. For now, I'm keeping notes on strains, growing males right before they pop sacs to get an idea of what to expect and what physical traits are present. 

Did I mention notes? I basically have a journal with notes about each plant/strain I grow. It helps me identify what I'd like to find in a male, or search for more desirable females


----------



## althor (Sep 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> So are you not able to consistently capture traits? 6 months isn't very long, and would really be only one generation, maybe two.
> 
> You are working with poly hybrids, so that's an issue right there. Perhaps you need to find a different papa foe your project. I plan on working on SSDD but I won't be doing that until next year when I have more space. For now, I'm keeping notes on strains, growing males right before they pop sacs to get an idea of what to expect and what physical traits are present.
> 
> Did I mention notes? I basically have a journal with notes about each plant/strain I grow. It helps me identify what I'd like to find in a male, or search for more desirable females


Yeah, but no, After several years of Killing Fields/Plushberry it is really stable. I just tend to over do it sometimes. It is actually the most requested strain I have. People love the buzz from it, relaxing and awakening at the same time.

The Tahoe/Goji is on it's 3rd generation right now. I just kicked them into flower Tuesday. I run several grow areas, so I am not limited to 3 month cycles. I harvest around every 4 weeks.

Actually, no, I don't over-do it. I just know what I want from it and will continue until it is uniform, how I want. As of right now, I have two main phenos from "ladykiller". Right now if you grow 10 plants, 8 of them will be around 3 ft tall with a very good yield. 2 of them will be runtier plants.
Of the 8 you will get around 4 that is what I want. Good yield, beautiful colors, plushberry taste with the killing fields sativa buzz. The other 4 will be a bit hit and miss. I want that ratio to be much better before I call it a done strain. I like the breeders who sale seeds that grow plants that actually fit the description, not if you grow enough you might find one like this...


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> Yeah, but no, After several years of Killing Fields/Plushberry it is really stable. I just tend to over do it sometimes. It is actually the most requested strain I have. People love the buzz from it, relaxing and awakening at the same time.
> 
> The Tahoe/Goji is on it's 3rd generation right now. I just kicked them into flower Tuesday. I run several grow areas, so I am not limited to 3 month cycles. I harvest around every 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Generally I buy based on reviews and expect most poly hybrids to have differences. Just the way the genetics work.

Even if what you've been working on, it isn't for naught if you start over or work back. Making a good strain isn't the easiest of endeavors nor is it always predictable


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2014)

althor said:


> Yeah, but no, After several years of Killing Fields/Plushberry it is really stable. I just tend to over do it sometimes. It is actually the most requested strain I have. People love the buzz from it, relaxing and awakening at the same time.
> 
> The Tahoe/Goji is on it's 3rd generation right now. I just kicked them into flower Tuesday. I run several grow areas, so I am not limited to 3 month cycles. I harvest around every 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Respect those views man, your crosses sound great.


----------



## wcharles (Sep 15, 2014)

wcharles said:


> crap, went and checked on them and 2 had died. down to 5. but they look good and healthy . i was wondering about those two, cause yesterday they looked like they were pinched or had a hard time coming threw the dirt wasnt to sure if they would make it or not. so im saying its the growers fault. lol...


well it turns out all 7 lived yep the other 2 lived after all . heck i thought they was dead for sure but i left them there just pushed them to the side . glad i didnt get rid of them now.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 18, 2014)

Great news all. Thanks for sharing. @althor dobyou have a thread on the plushberry? Did you find color.
For the record Tga is a mostly hype appearance/aroma breeder. And dont run any of his gear. And what is odd is when he givesbup on a variety isbwhen I seem to get interested. Haha Double purple doja anyone?

Thanks for the update

Peace


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2014)

Wish I knew that about TGA a few years ago; that shit has cost me some money!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 18, 2014)

I've never been a fan of plushberry , the taste is just not that good , just like jillybean I don't see what the hype is about.


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah that DPD sounds like something I'd like to try


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 18, 2014)

The only TGA strain I grew that was worth a shit was chernobyl and it wasn't anything to write home about


----------



## Breko (Oct 18, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Great news all. Thanks for sharing. @althor dobyou have a thread on the plushberry? Did you find color.
> For the record Tga is a mostly hype appearance/aroma breeder. And dont run any of his gear. And what is odd is when he givesbup on a variety isbwhen I seem to get interested. Haha Double purple doja anyone?
> 
> Thanks for the update
> ...


When you guys hitting FS?


----------



## amgprb (Oct 19, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Great news all. Thanks for sharing. @althor dobyou have a thread on the plushberry? Did you find color.
> For the record Tga is a mostly hype appearance/aroma breeder. And dont run any of his gear. And what is odd is when he givesbup on a variety isbwhen I seem to get interested. Haha Double purple doja anyone?
> 
> Thanks for the update
> ...


Double purple doja?


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 19, 2014)

@Breko not sure what you mean?

@amgprb dpd is an odd one. Building block absolutely. Great smoke...no. haha just as you described your plushberry so too is the Dojo. Strange pepper and berry thing that did not translate well to flavor. F2 green it's whee you look anyway for worthwhile trait s appear
peace


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @Breko not sure what you mean?
> 
> @amgprb dpd is an odd one. Building block absolutely. Great smoke...no. haha just as you described your plushberry so too is the Dojo. Strange pepper and berry thing that did not translate well to flavor. F2 green it's whee you look anyway for worthwhile trait s appear
> peace


Sorry, I meant Firestax... I thought you had mentioned you were gonna drop on there?


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 19, 2014)

As for outdoor, most the flowers I grew finished no prob. 2 week of oct in northern CO. Theand Uncle Willys is one fast mo-hambee! The dude I was given is less than 4wks and it looks good. Nifty little leaf mutation

So here is one i thought for sure would have finished earlier

Jaadoo, PCK fems 2 purple, x Magik male
  aroma is sweet and similar to lemony gum, like juicy fruit but more subtle than the actual gum. Taste is good, decent tranfer of flavor. Might have to look into these. high Is pretty pleasant strong behind the eys feeling. Overall not too bad.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh...well that should be REALLY soon now. There were some snafus that occurred on my end. Just had no way of doing this as legal as possible. I will keep you all posted. Sorry for the delay ladies and gentlemen been busy and my eys were bigger than my tummy.
peace


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Oh...well that should be REALLY soon now. There were some snafus that occurred on my end. Just had no way of doing this as legal as possible. I will keep you all posted. Sorry for the delay ladies and gentlemen been busy and my eys were bigger than my tummy.
> peace


Cool. I like how you've represented the company on here. When questioned you simply answered the inquiries instead of calling people names or getting all holier than thou (cough cough Loompa cough). 

Crosses sound great too. I'ma give you guys a whirl


----------



## Breko (Oct 19, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> As for outdoor, most the flowers I grew finished no prob. 2 week of oct in northern CO. Theand Uncle Willys is one fast mo-hambee! The dude I was given is less than 4wks and it looks good. Nifty little leaf mutationView attachment 3276810
> 
> So here is one i thought for sure would have finished earlier
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## thay5212 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here you go, some of what I'm testing right now, fresh pics this morning of these.

Reemus @ 60 days.
  

Cookie Sharif #5, 70 days tonight. Buds are nice and sticky on her, obviously huge as well.
 
Another nice pheno I found, closer to mom, smaller buds, no give to them at all though, absolute rocks, nice colors on her. 70 days as well.
 
And her buds:
 

Pretty sure I'm choppin some tonight so a QC sesh is in order in the near future, Homebrew. There isn't a loose bud to be found on any of these Cookie Sharif, very nice sweet floral smell across the board on this, stripper perfume and flower petals is the best I can describe it, very nice and pleasant.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 20, 2014)

@thay5212 thanks for posting the naughty girls. Cant wait to see some finish product, hope its as good as it looks.

Peace


----------



## stonedest (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm currently running a few testers from @homebrew420, currently on my 3rd run of the Stateline (Tahoe OGxChemsis), will finish up Wita soon (Tahoe OGxWhite Fire) and just started Tangerine Sandies (Tangerine (Kush?)xGirl Scout Cookies)

Stateline 4, close to harvest, pulled a 3rd in a small local competition






Wita 1, day 47, smells mostly piney but hard to place






Wita 2, day 47, smells like dank banana


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 25, 2014)

@stonedest Those really looke great, Thanks so much for sharing. Very nice samples btw. Make me want to pop some of these soon. As soon as I have something new we will have to graba beer and have us a little sesh!

Peace

Triangle reversal is underway. GSC, ECSD, TRiangle Kush, Lucky Charms, R14er, Star Dawg, Magik, Mamba x Underdawg, and possibly Southern Charm.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 25, 2014)

Man those look badass, that sounds killer homebrew I love stardawg and GSC hope they come out good for you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

well hello there Homie Breski 420. I like ur big buds.lol


----------



## thay5212 (Nov 11, 2014)

Addictive Afghani 7 weeks.


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 17, 2014)

This thread is starting now!

Here is Bright Cookies, this line will be taken to f3 amazing sweet citrusy lemonzinger aroma. Truly.
  
in both F2 and F3 will be for sale. F2 ready in about 3 months.


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 17, 2014)

My real pride and joy is making their to flower for next gen seeds and hybrids.
The Magik male to hit
The Sisters of Magik, f2 bx
magik f2 bx,
Mazar-i-sharif
R14er
The Wife
Ambulance
Tora Bora
The TRUTH
gsc
and Accidental Magic

Here are the Sister of Magik at 5weeks


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 17, 2014)

Here are a few from one of our fellow growers here in the Colorado Patient forums @Horsetooth 

The Jamaican Voodoo


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool thread, I'll check out your dispensary in Boulder for sure next time I'm up that way. Be fun to taste test some of these!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2014)

HOly cRap HOMeski! now that's pretty damn special when the trichomes are fillingin the leaves to the middle vien like that on that Jamaican voodoo so tall and shiney.jeeez that's very inspiring.almost as many trichomes as I stuff into a drawing.lol.. and the sisters are magnificent as well. I wish I lived by you to sample your meds . They all look so amazing.


----------



## amgprb (Nov 18, 2014)

I have Bright Berry Cookies, Fire Charm and Double Purple Doja in the germination cabinet.... I will give em all till the end of the week and I will update the thread with a germination report


----------



## Horsetooth (Nov 18, 2014)

Jamaican voodoo #1 (chopped at 47 days) dried and being jarred today. Sweet but funky skunk. Taste is not overpowering but lightly bitter oddly enough. High is of course sativa, clear, creative, and carefree. I'm excited to see a sog of this.


----------



## amgprb (Nov 19, 2014)

Germination Report

I fill half a party cup with distilled PH'd water. I label each cup and then float the beans. (In my experience, good-viable seeds will sink within a few hours, occasionally a seed will need assistance and I will lightly touch the bean and she will sink). I then place the cup on my boiler as it puts off decent heat.

It has been 48 hours, so it is now time to put them in soil. I checked on them at 24 hours and most had already cracked and had a tail. I usually wait 48 hours for any straglers.

Fire Charm: 5/5 
*these were really nice looking beans. Large, plump beans, dark with alot of markings.

Bright Berry Cookies: 4/5
*small skinny beans. Light grey in color. 1 was very premature and I had a feeling it wouldnt germ, and it didnt.

Double Purple Doja: 7/10
*some were a nice size and dark, others were small and white or grey. IMO, There must have been multiple pollinataions at different times as they were not consistant. Some were definately more mature then others. The 3 that didnt germinate were very premature looking and after 48 hours are still floating/did not sink.

I will post updates during different mile-stones. I am very happy so far and I am very excited to have these genetics. Thanks @homebrew420 !!!


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. Look forward to giving these a smoke. I would have expected a little more from the flavor department. As both are so aromatic.

Keep up the good work gents


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Lost tribe from seed, on their way to F2 gen. And a final F3 for major release


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2014)

u just made my eyes pop outta myhead. fuck man, that is some heavy sugar. heavy very heavy. what in gawds name are you creating in your lab Homebrew. tell me all your secrets.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuff has been lookin good player..


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 1, 2014)

Figured I throw up an update. of what was harvested as a prelim seed multi hybrid seed run...yeah. Basically what happened was I had males of the Lost Tribe for collection and also had a number of plants flowering to be pollinated a few weeks down the line.The LT males dropped a ton of pollen over the course of a week or 2. THe Fems in the room had all their preflower calyx and first or second calyx pollinated, I then waited about 2.5-3 weeks and dusted with Fire OG bx.

So the females harvested from are 
GSC
ECSD
LT#3
Triangle Kush
Stardawg
Mamba x Double Underdawg
Lucky Charms
Magik

these will then be harvested in full in about 3 weeks with the Fire

Peace


----------



## Horsetooth (Dec 3, 2014)

Those uncle Willy's affi's are chalk full of different interesting genetic variances. Check out this girl throwing little nugglets in her fan leaves:


----------



## amgprb (Dec 3, 2014)

Horsetooth said:


> Those uncle Willy's affi's are chalk full of different interesting genetic variances. Check out this girl throwing little nugglets in her fan leaves:


I just experienced this for the very first time on a Herijuana Jack 33. This plant is also throwing some other wierd leaf disfigurants like even number of fingers and what almost apears to be a new leaf forming out of another inbetween the fingers?


----------



## Horsetooth (Dec 3, 2014)

@amgprb the uncle Willy's will do that too, almost all of them have that leaflet growing over another leaflet thing. Pretty cool looking, I don't know if it does any good.


----------



## eyes (Dec 3, 2014)

so how does one do magik and get some seeds?


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 3, 2014)

What? @eyes I'm not understanding what you mean.


Horsetooth said:


> @amgprb the uncle Willy's will do that too, almost all of them have that leaflet growing over another leaflet thing. Pretty cool looking, I don't know if it does any good.


 We saw that on a few plants as well.


----------



## eyes (Dec 4, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> What? @eyes I'm not understanding what you mean.
> 
> We saw that on a few plants as well.


Hey homebrew420. oh just askin' how to aquire some stellar beans especially those Mazar Sharif and Magik , Lost Tribe lines. Actually like em all.


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 4, 2014)

Homebrew,are the Lucky Charm beans ready,I'd like to get my hands on some of them babies!


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 4, 2014)

Luck Charms hybrids, soon. Lucky Charms is Bodhi gear, which I'm sure you knew. 
@eyes you in CO? Come on in player, adult use counter is up and running, got some GG4, Jack Herrer, The Truth, Acid, Kosher Kush, and the infamous Cherry Diesel.
and then there is this I saw on the back of Boulder Weekly


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 4, 2014)

This


----------



## eyes (Dec 4, 2014)

i


homebrew420 said:


> Luck Charms hybrids, soon. Lucky Charms is Bodhi gear, which I'm sure you knew.
> @eyes you in CO? Come on in player, adult use counter is up and running, got some GG4, Jack Herrer, The Truth, Acid, Kosher Kush, and the infamous Cherry Diesel.
> and then there is this I saw on the back of Boulder Weekly



I wish I was. Like to check the place out someday.


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Here are a number of Lost Tribe from seed we just finished here.
But first the parental stock to give a little perspective
The TRUTH, Jamaican landrace, and the male counterpart
  

and the Mother of the Lost Tribe, Kosher Kush from seed, Jews Gold pheno.


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 15, 2014)

and for their daughters, The Lost Tribe


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 21, 2014)

Homebrew,here's a pic of the Tangerine Sandies female at 4 weeks into flower.I lost the other due to broad mites...


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 2, 2015)

@bluesdad that is too bad. I am happy to be pest free at this point...though as always with commercial operation it is only a matter of time, and climate before they return. 

So here is what's new in the garden, and will update with pict here soon. 

Seeds coming down in a few short weeks:
Flaming Triangle, Triangle Kush x Fire og bx
Flaming Herrer, Jack Herrer x Fire og bx
Star fire, StarDawg x Fire og bx
Fire Healer, R14er x Fire og bx
Pyromancy, Magik x Fire bx
MDF, Mountainside Diesel Fire, ECSD x Fire bx
Magma, MUD*(Mamba Double Underdawg) x Fire, this will be one of the most potent varieties available

Following a week or so later The Magik seed run will come down
Magik F4
Manna, Kosher Kush x Magik
? unnamed?, GG4 x Magik
Carpet Ride, Ambulance x Magik
Mountain Magik, Tora Bora x Magik
Shaman's Apprentice, R14er x Magik
Jamaican Voodoo remix, The TRUTH x Magik
Faith Healer, The Wife x Magik

Going into flower for our next run of great creations is a Bright Cookies bx male. Evaluation of best example will be chosen and crossed onto Malibu Pure Kush(pre'92?), Coal Creek Kush, Fire OG, Legend OG, GSC, Southern Charm, Kosher Kush, Lemon G and the 3-4 different Bright Cookies we have as well as being followed up with, Hamantash, Triangle x Bright Cookies male being selected. This selectinon will be used to create and hybridize, Triangle Kush bx, Lemon G, Magik, GSC, Kosher Kush and Hamantash selected. The Kosher will create the "True Hamantash"
The few examples we are seeing are very promising

Peace and Happy new year


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 2, 2015)

Look for us soon on Firestax.com soon.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 2, 2015)

That's a nice selection there bro.I can't wait to try more of tour crosses.what is the Hamantash?


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 2, 2015)

OOops just read again ...


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 9, 2015)

i will get some early shots of the new test varieties tomorrow, about 34 days in or so
bright berry Cookies
Hamantash
Bright Medicine
Bright Cookies bx


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright folks I have acquired one of the few packs of Congolese IX #2 from Snowhigh seeds. I cant wait to see what these will bring. 
2015 is going to be the year of landrace reservation from the small population of seeds I have. Gotta make a ton more for others to enjoy as well. 

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 11, 2015)

I should have been a little more clear, preservation of;
Jamaican
Thai
Cambodian
Nepalese
and now Congo


----------



## Horsetooth (Jan 11, 2015)

@homebrew420, is the Congo the same as the red Congolese?


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 11, 2015)

Man I'd love to get some more of the bud my homie brought back from Kingston,Jamaica.The high was effin intense,I couldn't shut up or sit down for a couple hours.


----------



## amgprb (Jan 11, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> Man I'd love to get some more of the bud my homie brought back from Kingston,Jamaica.The high was effin intense,I couldn't shut up or sit down for a couple hours.


My wifes cousins husbandis from Jamaica. Really cool dude, we used to blaze together daily till tgey moved to NYC, anyways, no matter how good the smoke was, he said he was never as high as he would be at "home"


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 11, 2015)

,


amgprb said:


> My wifes cousins husbandis from Jamaica. Really cool dude, we used to blaze together daily till tgey moved to NYC, anyways, no matter how good the smoke was, he said he was never as high as he would be at "home"


Yeah man I believe him,the weed they brought back was really fluffy(well you can tell it was before he did what he had to do to get it home) but yeah it was a true sativa,mindblowing to say the least,and he said that he tossed the seeds out when he got the bag.


----------



## bigbluesky (Jan 13, 2015)

@homebrew420 

Thank you for the genetics. You are legit. Excited to cross with the autos (short stuff mix )


----------



## amgprb (Jan 14, 2015)

*Update
*
Sorry I have been slacking! i said I would keep my progress updated

FIRE CHARM: 4/5 broke soil. Nice uniform plants throughout veg. Very vigorous. Potent diesel/gear oil funk. Unfortunately ALL MALES! (I have more beans to pop and look forward to doing so soon!)

BLACKBERRY COOKIES: 4/5 broke soil. Slow vegging plants. Not very uniform, each plant having different growth patterns with varrying heights, node spacing and branching. Though leaves were identical and they all shared a hunger for Cal-Mag. Smells range from skunky to sweet & fruity. I ended up with 2 females. They are about 10 days into flower. Very little streatch after the flip

DOUBLE PURPLE DOJA: 7/10 broke ground. Very uniform plants. Tight node spacing. Vigorous growth in veg. All of the plants looked like they could have been clones they are that uniform! These plants DO NOT branch out! Single stalked plants w no side branches. Ideal for a SOG. Stinky chemical smell with fruity undertones. I ended up with 4 females, they are10 days in flower, and 3 of them are already growing in with purple calyxes! I kept the nicest male, he has been in flower for 14 days and he has purple balls and is producing trics. He is studly!

I will post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't wait to try those DPD ,They sound awesome!I got a Tangerine Sandies that's on day 50 of 12/12.It has one of the most complex smells of any strain I've grown.I had to support the branches cause the buds are getting heavy.The nights have been getting chilly and its starting to get a little purple in the leaves.I'll post some pics later today.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought I remembered seeing you working with a CBD strain or two? How's all that coming for you guys?


----------



## Horsetooth (Jan 15, 2015)

Feeling inspired by @amgprb:

First picture is Tangerine Sandies (tangerine x gsc forum cut) at 3 weeks veg. Very stretchy in males, extremely compact in the females. 

Second picture is Tahoe Scout Cookies (Tahoe og x gsc forum cut) also at 3 weeks. Straight up bushes all around.

Third and fourth pictures are Lights of Malmar (northern lights x mazar-i-sharif) in veg at 4 weeks. Stretchy, extremely hearty so far, and vigorous to a point of topping every two weeks to keep them at bay. Got a few that are at a week in flower already doubling in size. 
Last couple pictures are the 50 day pheno of @homebrew420's original Jamaican voodoo (Magik x Jamaican) at 2 weeks in 12/12.

Clones rooted in 5 days with no love and thriving like garden weeds. Not the heaviest producer but great smoke and it's hard to complain about a 50 day 80/20ish sativa dominant strain. A future breeding project for sure.


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bright Medicine approx 7wks in, these are different individuals. 
    

the hopes are simple. Find and create a consistent high yielding high CBD%. This is the f1, planning on both bx to R14er anh hybid to the Wife, f2 as well. Then grow out and test again. Should have it really locked in 4 gens.

Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

mind blowing


----------



## Horsetooth (Feb 4, 2015)

Lights of Malmar (mazar-i-sharif x northern lights) at 35 days. Smells like a burnt rubber (oddly in kind of a good way, put a smile on my fiances face anyways) throughout most of the plants . incredible veg growth, awesome stretch, only one runt out of 11 girls found (I only popped 14 by the way). Threw a picture of the just flipped vert setup in as well, the chicken wire makes good pictures near impossible.


----------



## Horsetooth (Feb 4, 2015)

An updated tangerine sandie photo, definitely smells like coriander to me. Stanky stanky stanky stanky


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 7, 2015)

@Horsetooth YOU DA FUCKIN MAN!!! Great pictures. THank you sir. Burnt rubber is not what I was expecting that is fantastic. Thanks you so much for giving these a whirl!! Looks to be a decent yield as well. 

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 7, 2015)

Tange Sandies looking great as well. That is an interesting description for sure. @stonedest just hooked up a few samples and they were really great, he definatley found some nice phenos. 
Hope this one impresses


----------



## Horsetooth (Feb 7, 2015)

@homebrew420 Lights of Malmar (mazar-i-sharif x northern lights) is going to be straight fire and heavy yields all around.

It doesn't smell like the burnt rubber you'll find at a Nascar track, more like the burnt rubber you'll find laying in your dorm room sink.

Sweet, almost fruity with strong rubbery latex undertones. It smells like a one night stand.


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 7, 2015)

hahahaaha


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 7, 2015)

just saw this thread , good to see others breeding aswell, selections sound legit, good luck to you sir! subbed.


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 7, 2015)

Homebrew here's some Tangerine Sandies,definitely no rubber smell.This but reeks of rotten fruit in the best way.potent as all get out,one of my favorite strains ever.My Cookie Sharif is a beast,just flipped 12/12, the stalk is about inch wide at the bottom and get this,about twice as big at the top,I've never seen anything like it.here's a few shots of the T.Sandies


----------



## Horsetooth (Feb 7, 2015)

@bluesdad it's the Lights of Malmar (mazar-i-sharif x northern lights) that smells like that, the tangerine Sandie's smell like coriander to me.


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 7, 2015)

Horsetooth said:


> @bluesdad it's the Lights of Malmar (mazar-i-sharif x northern lights) that smells like that, the tangerine Sandie's smell like coriander to me.


Aw shit,my bad bro.I haven't tried the L.O.M.,sounds like something I'd like though.Hope she gives u a heavy yield.


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Great news guys thank you again for posting shots. Love to hear the description of the aromas too.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 14, 2015)

so a little update, varieties being selected for Firestax drop in a little. Will post tomorrow the ones chosen.

Started a new grouping of seeds to see what we can get,
shamanic Influence, Magik x Lost Tribe
Snowden, Mazar-i-Sharif x The TRUTH(landrace Jamaican)
Chocolate Thai f4 (F3 from BillyGoat Seeds), #2, #3 open pollinated by 2 males
DurrraFlame, Lucky Charms x Fire OG bx

and some new ones just went into flower last week,
TrainWreck bx, Billy Goat seeds
Fire Charm, Southern Charm x Fire og bx
DreamWlaker, Skywalker x Blue Dream
Black Tangerines, DPD(Jaws Gear) x Tangerine Kush (Rare Dankness)
Alien Work Order, Alien Torch x Tahoe og
Lem Chem, Lemon Skunk x Mamboe(Mamba x Double Underdawg)
Dojo Reno, Reno (Green Crack x Tahoe) x DPD(Double Purple Dojo, puprle male, Jaws Gear)

as well as a og/pure kush run to help us see them all at once and determine if they are worthy of production. 
Legend og
Malibu Pure Kush, Topanga,
Ghost
Coal Creek Kush
along with a few Triangle x Bright Cookies
Lost Tribe
Sunshine Daydream, Bodhi
Strawberry Banana, RP


Lots to look at.

Peace


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 14, 2015)

love yove got billy goat seeds originals going:: ive got a project going with a diesel thai leaning casey jones from an original pack.head seeds of course. id love to see the trainwreck bx....
heres the casey....


----------



## John Dieselman (Apr 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I dunno........that Extrema looks.....well......."ChemD x Herijauna, amazing sweet chem flavor and extremely potent.".
> 
> [thinking it over]


Sannies gear is.....Interesting. LOTS of 10-12 wk sativas tho. But JackBerry is excellent smoke! And to their credit, the breeding staff are pros! We actually stole the idea behind our Sour Girl from PolderGrower of NAW. I have put more than enough work into those "clinging to life scrubs" that popped up almost 2 yrs ago. Anyway...I was dying to get my hands on Soliliqueen last spring...SOLD OUT! but, as we speak. . the last of the Spiderbite V2 are looking spo000 good. 
Had to let it go...no room. 
I've been rambling. Yes. Bottom line: 
Those Dutch guys are straight. IMO...they could do a diesel , sour , headband , Chemdog, but the guy told me "we don't care much for the Chemdog " 
But, they do have a s'our kush ECSD x a kush ECSD ? I want [email protected]


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2017)

John Dieselman said:


> Sannies gear is.....Interesting. LOTS of 10-12 wk sativas tho. But JackBerry is excellent smoke! And to their credit, the breeding staff are pros! We actually stole the idea behind our Sour Girl from PolderGrower of NAW. I have put more than enough work into those "clinging to life scrubs" that popped up almost 2 yrs ago. Anyway...I was dying to get my hands on Soliliqueen last spring...SOLD OUT! but, as we speak. . the last of the Spiderbite V2 are looking spo000 good.
> Had to let it go...no room.
> I've been rambling. Yes. Bottom line:
> Those Dutch guys are straight. IMO...they could do a diesel , sour , headband , Chemdog, but the guy told me "we don't care much for the Chemdog "
> But, they do have a s'our kush ECSD x a kush ECSD ? I want [email protected]


You quoted a post from 2014.  Even so, I've still got a pack of soliliqueen in the "probably not" bin, fwiw.


----------

